# Generator help



## chadd77 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have been researching the best generator for my needs. I'd like to be able to power my water pump, sump pump, tv, internet router, fridge, freezer, and some lights. Not sure which model yet. Someone locally is selling the model below. I haven't heard of them and unable to find a lot about the company when I google it. Looking for some feedback. Thanks!

Gas Generator


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

sorry, never heard of them.


----------

